# Altima - Engine and/or sensor problems



## abeebe91 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2000 Altima GLE with around 123,000 miles on it. When I first bought the car last year, I was driving a few miles on the interstate and ended up breaking down. It was sputtering and eventually I couldn't drive much over 30 mph. My dad took it to the local dealership and they did about $2500 in work on it. I would list the repairs, but they did all sorts of things from replacing an axle to doing an oil change... Two weeks after that it broke down again so we took it back to the dealership and they claimed it was a different issue, even though it was doing the same exact thing. So we got an estimate for an additional $1300, and decided to take it to a local shop. The shop replaced 8 fuel injectors and it seemed to fix my issue. However, for the past few months I've been dealing with a loss of power while accelerating as well as some sputtering while idling, usually in drive but occasionally in park and in reverse. And a couple of weeks ago I turned my A/C on, because I live in Florida, and it drove rough, and then I reversed out of a parking space and it stalled. I couldn't get it to start back up, so I let it sit for about 20 minutes and then it started up right away. The Service Engine light has been on for 9 or so months, so after my A/C issue I bought a bluetooth OBDII reader, and it gave me the following 3 codes:

P0505 - Idle speed control system - malfunction

P0303 - Cylinder 3 misfire

P0325 - Knock sensor 1 circuit


I noticed that when I turn the A/C on, it doesn't kick the RPMs up. It stays around 750 RPM until it starts sputtering up and down between about 500-750 RPM.


Any ideas on what the issue is and what the solution will be?

Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

abeebe91 said:


> The Service Engine light has been on for 9 or so months


I needed a good laugh.


----------



## abeebe91 (Apr 28, 2012)

jdg said:


> I needed a good laugh.


Well I didn't think much of it because the light was on when it went into the shop and it was on when it left the shop. You would think they would check that out. I figured they didn't clear the codes or something. And in addition, it's not like I can just not drive my car. I'm a student and I have a job. I can't afford to take it to a shop after $3500 already spent on repairs, so I don't really have many options.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

abeebe91 said:


> Well I didn't think much of it because the light was on when it went into the shop and it was on when it left the shop. You would think they would check that out. I figured they didn't clear the codes or something.


Didn't clear the codes;LOL, probably never even checked the codes. Since there's been a lot of different hands working on your car, first thing is to clear the codes, then drive the car for a bit and then do a code read-out with your scanner. If there are new codes, fix the components that relate to the trouble codes.


----------



## abeebe91 (Apr 28, 2012)

That's what I did - I cleared the codes off and drove a bit, and the same ones, the ones I listed, came back. I'm just curious if anyone can give an educated guess based on the info I've given as to if it's a knock sensor, or an oxygen sensor, or something mechanical... basically I'm trying to find out the best place to start investigating. From my research it almost seems like it's the knock sensor, but would that cause (or fein) a cylinder 3 misfire and mess up the idle speed control?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I never heard of 00 Altima with 8 fuel injectors.lol 

But back to the codes..... The misfire code can be for many reasons like, a bad fuel injector which will make your car run like crap, spark plugs, spark plug cables, dist. cap.. So check the things they replaced on the car and see if they already replaced any of the ones i mention above.

The P0325 which is the knock sensor will hardly affect the way your car runs so i doubt the knock sensor is the reason why your car runs bad.

An finally the p0505 code which is the IAC causes Intermittently stalls when letting off the throttle. 

Hope the info helps.


----------

